# 2012 National Summary



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Congrats to the 2012 National Retriever Champion
**NFC-AFC Seaside's Pelican Pete “Pete” - Handler: Steve Yozamp** Owner:** Robert Zylla


Congratulations to the 2012 NARC Finalist:
**15. FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball “Slider” LM, Lauren Hays
**16. FC-AFC Bo Ford's Full Bird Colonel “Colonel” LM, Karl Gunzer
**40. NFC-AFC Candlewood's Something Royal “Windy” LF, Ken Neil
**41. FC-AFC-CNFC-CNAFC Nightwings Marsh Leader “Guide” LM, Bill Totten
**48. AFC Texas Troubador “Tubb” LM, Martha Russell / Danny Farmer
**50. FC Trumarc's Dot Come “Dottie” LF, Danny Farmer
**65. FC-AFC Huntersbest Sapphire Jubilee “Jacki” LF, John Henninger
**70. FC Citori's No Holds Barred “Freedom” LF, Bill Sargenti
**76. FC-AFC Trumarc's Hollandaise “Holland” LM, Danny Farmer
**79. FC Ride Sally Ride III “Sally” LF, Paul Sletten
**96. FC Indi Go Girl “Indy” LF, Chris Ledford

Dates*: Sunday, November 11, 2012 - Saturday, November 17, 2012 
*Location*: Montgomery, TX
*Judges*: Dave Seivert, Tommy Parrish, Julie Cole

*The Retriever News 2012 NRC Blog:* http://2012nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/

*113 qualified, 105 entered, 103 started*
*Scratches: 1, 38*
*Rotation: 31, 57, 83, 4
*
*1st/2nd Series: Double with land blind
103 dogs started this series
Handles: 39
Scratches: 23
Dogs dropped: 10, 63*

*3rd Series: Water blind
Dog 57 starts the series, 100 dogs remain
Pick ups: 61, 90, 102, 7, 18, 25*
*Dogs dropped: 7, 11,18, 25, 33, 61, 72, 75, 83, 90, 97, 102*

*4th Series: Water/Land triple, 2 retired, mixed bag (flyer is a duck)
Dog 84 starts the series, 88 dogs remain
Handles: 85, 24, 59
Pick Ups: 104, 20, 58
**Dogs dropped: 5, 20, 24, 27, 36, 53, 58, 59, 85, 104*

*5th Series: Land Quad
Dog 4 starts the series, 78 dogs remain 
Handles: 13, 15**, 21, 22**, 30, 34, 37, 39, 52, 64, 67, 68, 71, 73, 95*
*Double handles: 6
**Pick ups: 4, 8, 12, 43, 49, 55
Dogs dropped: 4, 6, 8, 12, 19, 21, 22, 26, 30, 32, 34, 39, 42, 43, 44, 45, 49, 52, 54, 55, 60, 64, 67, 71, 73, 78, 84, 94, 95, 98*

*6th Series: Land blind
Dog 47 starts the series, 48 dogs remain
Dogs dropped: 3, 62, 81, 91*

*7th Series: Land Triple with honor
Dog 65 starts the series, 44 dogs remain*
*Double handles: 66
Handles: 68, 76, 77, 82, 86, 87, 92, 93, 100, 103, 13, 14, 17, 31, 51
Pick ups: 69, 74, 80, 101, 2*
*Dogs dropped: 2, 9, 13, 17, 35, 37, 46, 51, 66, 68, 69, 74, 77, 80, 82, 86, 87, 100, 101, 103*
*
8th Series: Water blind
Dog 92 starts, 24 dogs remain
Dogs dropped: none*

*9th Series: Water triple with 2 retired
Dog 15 starts, 24 dogs remain
Double handles: 31
Handles: 28, 29, 47, 56, 99, 105, 14
Dog dropped: 14, 28, 29, 31, 47, 56, 57, 89, 92, 93, 99, 105*

*10th Series: Land/Water Quad
Dog 70 starts, 12 dogs remain*

*1) FC-AFC Moonstones Sea Biscuit Run (Biscuit) - S
2) FC Escalera's Black Explosion (Nitro) - PU7
3) FC Bayou Teche Tex (Tex) - 6th
4) FC-AFC In The Hunt Farm's Executive Sweet (Sweet) - PU5**
5) FC-AFC Atlasta Winner (Lassie) - 4th
6) FC Valtor's Hayseed Kid (Kid) - DH5, 5th
7) FC-AFC Citori's Accept No Substitute (Brook) - PU3
8) FC Jazztime Empty Wallet (Cash) - PU5
9) FC Premier's RSK Powerstroke (Diesel) - 7th
10) FC Watermark's Mister Candlewood (Mister) - 2nd
11) FC Little Bit Dangerous (Tiny) - 3rd
12) FC Lubys and Whitewaters Pirates Jewel (Jewel) - PU5
13) FC Drake's Bay Parting Of The Sea (Moses) **- H5**, H7, 7th
14) FC Honky Tonk Take It Easy (Tie)- H7, H9 9th
15) FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider) - H5
16) FC-AFC Bo Ford's Full Bird Colonel (Colonel)
17) FC-AFC Mercy Mercy Mercy Me (Mercy) - H7, 7th
18) FC-AFC Star Spangled Girl II MH (Banner) - PU3
19) FC-AFC Calculated Risk (Chance) - 5th
20) Biggun's Wild Rose Warrior MH (Rosie) - PU4
21) FC-AFC Shadows Sweet Something (Sugar) - H5, 5th
22) FC Yankee Fork Yancy (Yancy)** - H5, 5th
** 23) FC Mak's Convince Me Connie MH (Connie) - S1
24) FC Candlewood's Man In Black (Cash) - H4, 4th
25) FC-AFC Go Margo (Margo) - PU3 *


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*26) FC Dominator's Autumn Creek Gamble (Betsy) - 5th
27) FC-AFC Chatanika's High Water Haylee (Haylee) - 4th
28) FC-AFC Lil Bit's Cote D'Or Pinot Noir (Bart) - H9 9th
29) FC Madison Hadagun (Madison) - **H9 9th
** 30) FC-AFC Tru's Little Cruiser (Cruise)** - H5, 5th
** 31) FC Merlyn IV (Merlyn) - H7, DH9 9th
32) FC 3RS's Carbon Calie (Calie) - 5th
33) Fox Haven's Born To Run MH (Dash) - 3rd
34) AFC Skywatch Cowboy (Cowboy)** - H5, 5th
** 35) Backwater Smokin Turq (Turq) - 7th
36) High Peak Rebel Ridge's Outlaw (Jessie Jane) - 4th
37) FC-AFC Bayou-Star Beyond Independent (Tia)** - H5, 7th
** 38) FC-AFC Seaside's Get The Party Started (Pink) - S
39) Lock Five's My Mother's Keeper (Keeper) - H1, **H5**, 5th
40) NFC-AFC Candlewood's Something Royal (Windy)
41) FC-AFC-CNFC-CNAFC Nightwings Marsh Leader (Guide)
42) NFC Watermark's Running Back (Emmitt) - 5th
43) FC Forry's Charmed One (Piper) - PU5
44) Carronade's Esprit De Corps (Cori) - 5th
45) FC Bluenorth's Davey Crockett (Davey) - 5th
46) FC-AFC Coolwater's Knockout (Punch) - 7th
47) Road Warriors Dieter Brock (Deets) - H9 9th
48) AFC Texas Troubador (Tubb)
49) FC Millforge On A Roll (Lucky) - PU5
50) FC Trumarc's Dot Come (Dottie)*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*51) FC Salty Paws Hammerin Hank (Henry) - H7, 7th
52) FC-AFC Hardscrabble Carbunnation (Fizz) **- H5, 5th
** 53) FC-AFC Candlewoods Life Is A Highway (Freeway) - 4th
54) NAFC Paddle Creek's Pack Your Grip (Traveler) - 5th
55) FC Peakebrook's Brawny Force (Dozer) - PU5
56) FC-AFC Lanes Lets Get Ready To Rumble (Ali) - H9 9th
57) FC-AFC Great Bunns Of Fire (Jerrylee) - 9th
58) FC Huckleberry Fen (Huck) - PU4
59) FC Armagh's En Fuego (Hottie) **- H4, 4th
** 60) FC Tower of Terror (Dragon) - 5th
61) FC-AFC Westshore Buddy (Buddy) -PU3
62) FC RSK's Oohs And Aahs (Ozzie) - 6th
63) FC Dominator Boots She Worth It (Boots) - 2nd
64) FC-AFC Kimber VIII (Kimber) **- H5, 5th
** 65) FC-AFC Huntersbest Sapphire Jubilee (Jacki)
66) Beadle's Turbo Nina (Nina) - DH7, 7th
67) FC-AFC Big Alfonse Capone Of Mo-Kan (Al) - H5, 5th
68) FC-AFC Candlewood GoldenDaze Louie (Louie) - H5**, H7**, 7th
69) FC-AFC Waterdogs Iron Diva (Diva) **- PU7**
70) FC Citori's No Holds Barred (Freedom)
71) FC-AFC Third Creek's Big Stick (Woody) - **H5, 5th
** 72) Low Tide's Pounder (Lb.) - 3rd
73) FC Catalina's Trumarc (Trudi) - H5, 5th
74) FC Seaside's Kingfish (King) - PU7
75) FC-AFC Sanpitch River Shore Thing (Shorty) - 3rd*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*76) FC-AFC Trumarc's Hollandaise (Holland)** - H7**
77) FC Farmer's No Insurance (Dealer)* *- H7, 7th**
78) FC-AFC Nebo's Onyx Tornado (Twister) - 5th
79) FC Ride Sally Ride III (Sally)
80) FC CK's Blue Velvet (George) - PU7
81) FC-AFC Candlewood's Right On Ruby Reynolds (Ruby) - 6th
82) FC Moodys Jumpin Jack Flash (Jack) - **H7, 7th
**83) FC-AFC Bayou Teche Miah (Miah) - 3rd
84) FC-AFC Robbers' Stray Bullet (Bullet) - 5th
85) FC-AFC Lil Chin Music (Lil) - H4, 4th
86) CFC Backwater's Boomer (Boomer) - H7, 7th
87) FC Shadow's Whiteshoes (Billie) - **H7, 7th
** 88) FC-AFC Seaside's Pelican Pete (Pete)
89) FC-AFC Hilltop's High Society (Gracie) - H9 9th
90) FC-AFC Hardscrabbles Powder My Buns (Pow) - PU3
91) FC-AFC Maple Creek's Mattie Mae (Mattie) - 6th
92) FC Adams Acres Water Lilly (Lilly) - H7 9th
93) FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC L And L Just A Gigolo (Deuce) - **H7 9th
** 94) FC-AFC Fen Wizzard (Fen) - 5th
95) FC Sweetie's Easy Rider (Ford) - **H5, 5th
** 96) FC Indi Go Girl (Indy)
97) FC-AFC Ragin Eye Of The Storm (Cane) - 3rd
98) FC-AFC Land Ahoy (Pirate) - 5th
99) FC-AFC Trulines Walla Walla Sweet (Pink) - H9 9th
100) FC Rock River Benjamin (Ben) - H7, 7th*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*101) FC Wing Magic's Standpipe Moon (Piper) - PU7
102) FC-AFC Rocky Creek's Full Tilt Boogie (Pearl) - PU3
103) FC Dogwoods Fear Factor (Boo) - H7, 7th
104) FC Wingover's Pedro II (Pedro) - PU4
105) FC Mitimat You Go Girl (Diva) - **H9 9th*

*Dogs Qualified but not entered:
*FC-AFC CAMINO WEIGHT CUTTER, LM, Andrew Kahn, Roseburg, OR
FC-AFC CASTLEBAY'S NIGHT ROBBER, LM, Dave Seivert, Everly, IA
FC-AFC RIVERRUN'S TRUE NORTH, LM, Mary Peterson, Richland, WA
FC FRESH SQUEEZED JUICE, LM, Jim & Trish Harvey, Rockledge, FL
NFC MIOAK'S FABULOUS FLIPPER, LF, Rick Wilke & Joanne Alfter, Amherst Junction, WI
FC HIWOOD JAG'S WILDCARD, LM, Paula Ferguson, Anchorage, AK
FC-AFC WHITEWATER PLOURDES MS MH, LF, Howard Niemi, Anchorage, AK
FC-AFC HARDSCRABBLE ROXIE MCBUNN, LF, William Benson, Chicago, IL


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

1st/2nd Series
2012
113 qualified, 105 entered, 2 scratches, 103 started 
Held in Montgomery, TX 
Land double with land blind 
2 dog dropped, 1 scratch, 100 dogs remain *(97.1%)* 
 
2011
 102 qualified, 90 entered, 1, scratch, 89 started 
Held in Oakdale, CA 
 Land double with land blind 
 2 dogs dropped, 87 dogs remain *(97.8%)* 
 
2010
 105 qualified, 97 entered, 2 scratches, 95 started 
Held in Vicksburg, MS 
 Double with a retired gun and a blind, cock pheasants. 
 6 dogs dropped, 89 dogs remain *(92.6%)* 
 
 2009
 102 qualified, 92 entered, 2 scratches, 90 starters 
Held in Dover, DE 
 Interrupted land double with blind 
 7 dogs dropped, 83 dogs remain* (92.2%)* 
 
2008
116 Qualified, 105 Entered, 1 Scratch, 104 Started 
Held in Montgomery, TX 
1st series was not combined, Land double, 2 retired 
11 dogs dropped, 93 dogs remain *(89.4%)* 
 
 


3rd Series
2012
 Water blind 
 12 dogs dropped, 88 dogs remain *(85.4%)* 
 
2011
 Water marks triple with one retired 
 20 dogs dropped, 67 dogs remain *(75.3%)* 
 
 2010
Water blind 
 25 dogs dropped, 63 dogs remain* (66.3%)* 
 
 2009
Water triple 
 24 dogs dropped, 59 dogs remain *(65.6%)* 
 
2008
Combined 2/3rd series, Land blind and water blind 
11 dogs dropped, 82 remained* (78.8%)* 
 
 


4th Series
2012
 Water/Land triple 
 10 dogs dropped, 78 dogs remain *(75.7%)* 
 
2011
 Water blind, long land entry with scented point 
 21 dogs dropped, 46 dogs remain *(51.7%)* 
 
 2010
 Water triple, out of order flier, 2 retired 
 9 dogs dropped, 54 dogs remain *(56.8%)* 
 
 2009
 Water blind 
 5 dogs dropped, 54 dogs remain *(60%)* 
 
2008
Land/Water triple, 2 retired 
23 dogs dropped, 59 dogs remain* (56.73%)* 
 
 


5th Series
2012
Land quad 
30 dogs dropped, 48 dogs remain *(46.6%)* 
 
2011
Land triple (2 flyers, 2 retired) 
8 dogs dropped, 38 dogs remain *(42.6%)* 
 
2010
Land blind 
 6 dogs dropped, 48 dogs remain *(50.5%)* 
 
 2009
Water triple with honor 
 7 dogs dropped, 47 dogs remain *(52.2%)* 
 
2008
5th/6th series combined, see below


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

6th Series
2012
Land blind 
4 dogs dropped, 44 dogs remaining *(42.7%)* 
 
2011
Land blind 
1 dog dropped, 37 dogs remaining *(41.6%)* 
 
2010
 Land Quad with 2 fliers 
 20 dogs dropped, 28 dogs remaining *(29.5%)* 
 
 2009
 Land quad with 2 flyers & 2 retired guns 
 13 dogs dropped, 34 dogs remaining *(37.8%)* 
 
2008
Water blind with land mark, pull off flier, run blind 
12 dogs dropped, 47 dogs remaining* (45.2%)
* 
 
 


 7th Series
2012 
Land Triple w/Honor 
20 dogs dropped, 24 remaining 
2011
Land/Water Quad 
12 dogs dropped, 25 remaining *(28.1%)* 
 
2010
 Water blind 
 No dogs dropped, 28 dogs remaining *(20.5%)* 
 
 2009
 7th & 8th combined, see below. 
 
2008
Land blind 
2 dogs dropped, 45 dogs remaining* (43.3%)* 
 
 


8th Series
2012
Water blind 
0 dogs dropped, 24 dogs remaining *(23.3%)* 
 
2011
Water blind 
7 dogs dropped, 18 dogs remaining *(20.2%)* 
 
2010
 Water triple with two retired and an honor 
 13 dogs dropped, 15 dogs remaining *(29.5%)* 
 
 2009
 Double blind (combined 7th & 8th) 
 10 dogs dropped, 24 dogs remaining *(26.7%)* 
 
2008
Land quad with honor - 2 live roosters, 2 dead hens 
25 dogs dropped, 20 dogs remaining *(19.23%)* 
 
 


 9th Series
2012
Water triple with 2 retired *(11.6%)* 
12 dogs dropped, 12 remaining 
 
2011
Land/Water quad 
6 dogs dropped, 12 dogs remain *(13.5%)* 
 
2010
 Water triple with two retired and a wipeout flier 
 3 dogs dropped, 12 dogs remain *(15.8%)* 
 
 2009
Quad with honor 
 12 dogs dropped, 12 dogs remain *(13.3%)* 
 
2008
Water triple with honor 
5 dogs dropped, 15 dogs remaining *(14.42%)* 
 
 


 10th Series
2012 Land/Water quad
All 12 finished *(11.6%)* 
*NFC-AFC Seaside's Pelican Pete (Pete) and Steve Yozamp
* 
 
2011
Land quad 
All 12 finished *(13.5%)* 
*NFC Watermark's Running Back (Emmitt) and Jim Gonia
* 
 
2010
 12 dogs started the series *(12.6%)* 
 1 dog picked up *(11.6% were finalists)* 
*NFC-AFC Hunter Runs BooBoo (Boo)and Paul Sletton
* 
 
 2009
 All 12 finished *(13.3% were finalists)* 
*NFC Mioaks Fabulous Flipper (Flipper) and Dave Ward
* 
 
2008
All 15 finished* (14.42%)* 
*NFC Two Rivers Lucky Willie (Willie) and Dave Rorem* 
 
 
 ​


----------

